# Problemas con amplificador tda2030a



## mati_23 (Nov 29, 2007)

hola

hice un amplificador con un TDA2030A al rato listo lo enchufe con su plaquita correspondiente y se empezo a calentar emitia un zumbido normal pero no entraba audio y segun mis mediciones el circuito se calento a 72 grados aproximadamente y empezo a salir olor a silicio en fuego pero no alcanzo a explotar ni quemarse y tengo una duda 

por que no entraba audio?
por que emitia el zumbido?

estoy enojado con este amplificador

alguna otra solucion posible

lo pongo en la via del tren y miro como se destruye?
lo tiro desde el piso numero 32?
lo rompo con una hacha?
lo quemo con un soplete?
lo lleno de Gas licuado y hago que explote?

que hago para arreglarlo?


----------



## diegoss (Nov 29, 2007)

le pusistes un buen disipador a el tda ? 
pasa el cto  asi puedo ayudrte mas !


----------



## mati_23 (Nov 29, 2007)

hola

le puse un ventilador de pentium 4

y una pregunta soy novato y no se que es CTO que es CTO?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 29, 2007)

CTO = Circuito.

La del soplete es buena.


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

El problema puede venir por 3 lados:

El integrado vino fallado
El armador medio fallado  
Error en la placa.

Lo primero y más simple es revisar las pistas que no esten soldadas entre si y revisar las soldaduras con el integrado, también revisar si la entrada de corriente está bien puesta.



> lo lleno de neon y hago que explote?



El neon no es inflamable...  

Saludos


----------



## mati_23 (Nov 29, 2007)

hola no sabia lo del neon


----------



## zopilote (Nov 29, 2007)

Invertiste las entradas de voltaje, o cortocircuitaste su salida.

Revisa , revisa y revisa. El TDA2030A en su funcionamiento alcanza una buena temperatura, si esta te quema los dedos algo está mál, puede que hasta sea una realimentación excesiva.


----------



## JV (Nov 30, 2007)

Usaste el circuito de referencia de la hoja de datos o alguno modificado?

El neon es un gas inerte, no reacciona con nada. Fuera de eso, todas las opciones destructivas son para cuando se esta seguro que el componente murio.

Saludos..


----------



## mati_23 (Nov 30, 2007)

el datasheet me dice ke la alimentacion debe ser entre 6 y 40 voltios y le puse 12 voltios DC en vez de CC o VCC con el respectivo rectificador un W02M y con sus diodos 1N4007 en ves de 1N4001 seran los diodos que provocan el zumbido y el mal funcionamiento del TDA?


----------



## mati_23 (Nov 30, 2007)

JV construy el amplificador que salia en Application Circuit en vez de Test Circuit la mayoria de las veces en test circuit no funciona por ke es solo de prueba le instale 1N4007 en vez de 1N4001


----------



## JV (Nov 30, 2007)

O sea este:







Cambiar los diodos no te influye, ya que la unica diferencia es la tension que soportan.

Lo estas alimentando con fuente simple o doble?

Saludos..


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 1, 2007)

JV estoy usando una fuente simple

una consulta las dobles son esas como las de computador?


----------



## JV (Dic 2, 2007)

Una fuente doble o partida, es aquella que entrega una tension positiva y una negativa, por ejemplo, +12V, 0V, -12V. Cuando alimentas un amplificador con fuente doble le vas a conectar como alientacion los +Vcc y los -Vcc.

Las del computador son fuentes switching con tensiones positivas y negativas.

Saludos..


----------



## tonofu (Dic 6, 2007)

Lo mas probable es que si todo esta bien montado, te este oscilando en alta frecuencia (por eso no oyes nada). Si tienes osciloscopio podras ver la oscilacion en su salida.

Si este es el fallo la solucion es facil: pon un condensador de 1nF (mas o menos) entre la entrada de audio y masa, asi evitaras que el amplificador entre en oscilacion.

Enga, a ver si fuera eso...byeeeee


----------



## Maná 87 (Dic 6, 2007)

hola Mati 23...con respecto al inconveniente con el tda2030 para que un amplificador operacional (osea el tda2030) pueda funcionar con fuente simple debe tener un divisor resistivo que produzca en su entrada inversora(-) una D.D.P. (diferencia de potencial) de la mitad de la tensión de fuente osea 6V en tu caso. Veo que te han colaborado mucho y se estan descartando muchos factores por lo que si ya los comprobaste todos y nada, prueba midiendo en la patita 2 y masa y verifica que halla 6V o la mitad de la tension de alimentacion... bueno espero que mi colaboracion te halla sido util si tienes dudas ya sabes donde consultar.....

Saludos desde argentina
Emmanuel


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 8, 2007)

tonofu lamentablemente esta oscilando en baja frecuencia por lo cual el zumbido es bastante alto suena muy fuerte parece ke el integrado estaba malo lo compre y valia $600 pesos chilenos para mi muy barato luego mando una foto del integrado


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 8, 2007)

y por el fallo del integrado no entraba audio pero si entraba por la patilla 2 recien me vengo a acordar ke el integrado lo enchufe una vez sin algun componente externo y por eso se echo a perder la unica solucion ke tengo es comprarme un TDA2050 ke entrega mas potencia vele $2500 pesos chilenos aprox unos 5 o 6 pesos argentinos o 0.98 dolares vastante barato

alguien tiene el eskema del TDA2050?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2007)

Si te fijas en la pagina que estas mirando ahora, unos renglones mas abajo veras un recuadro con el titulo "Buscador de hojas de datos - Cortesia de DatasheetArchive.com"


http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf/3356825.pdf


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 10, 2007)

repare mi amplificador ahora entra audio por la patilla 1 en vez de la 2 lo rearme le puse su disipador nuevo un parlante de 15w 4ohm y lo conecte a 12v y con sus diodo etcetc...

y se fue el problema cambiandole el disipador y la fuente

era la fuente estaba mala le puse una de computador y empezo a funcionar mejor ke nunca sin zumbidos ni recalientamiento muchas pero muchas gracias por la ayuda

salu2 gracias


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 14, 2007)

arme el TDA2050 y funciona de maravilla


----------



## mati_23 (Ene 14, 2008)

Comento que armé de nuevo el TDA2030A , le puse disipadores de aluminio y un ventilador despues del disipador y ya no tiene problemas de zumbido ni nada por el estilo estoy seguro de haberlo armado bien al ponerlo a máximo volumen tiene mucha pero mucha distorsión comento ke sigo usando 12v de una fuente simplemente pueden ayudar suena muy distorsionado a máximo volumen a 3/4 de volumen ni un problema pero al ponerlo al máximo se distorsiona mucho comento ke utilizo parlantes de 30 w cada uno para cada amplificador por ke no tenia de 18 w y por ke suena tan distorsionado?


----------



## zopilote (Ene 14, 2008)

Si a 3/4 partes te funciona bien, pues mide la resistencia del potenciometro de volumen el valor en que se quedo y restale al total del potenciometro, este valor lo aproximas a un valor comercial en ohmios y le colocas en la entrada de tu amplificador,  para que ya no se sature a maximo volumen.
Si  sigue saturando solo aumenta su valor (puedes emplear otro potenciometro en serie para con la entrada para averiguar que valor colocar).


----------



## mati_23 (Feb 5, 2008)

ola de nuevo

comento que he armado por tercera vez el tda2030A y no suena, pero al ponerlo a maximo volumen si suena pero con bastante distorsion

nota: el integrado calienta normal y no usé potenciometro alguno


----------



## peduolo (Nov 26, 2008)

mi cuestion es, que cuando monto el circuito que viene en el datasheet, el cual tiene una fuente de alimentacion simple, al conectarlo a la fuente para que empieze a ampliar la señal que le meto desde el mp3 durante un segundo parece escucharse algo pero seguidamente deja de oirse nada disparandose el consumo de energia asta los 2 amperios y bajando por lo tanto la tension para contrarrestarlo..pienso que es un corto circuito pero mido continuidad entre vcc y gnd y no tiene continuidad. me gustaria que me pudiseis aconsejar acerca de este problema, por que es,etc y en la medida de lo posible si sabeis de otro circuito con fuente de alimentacion simple que pueda montar para probarlo y que no sea el del data sheet muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

Hummmm....tal vez la fuente es muy chica, tal vez le has puesto mucha señal a la entrada e intenta amplificar a plena potencia, tal vez la impedancia del parlante es muy baja, tal vez....
Con los datos que nos das no llegamos muy lejos, pero los pasos a dar son:
1-Dejá la entrada libre o a masa si le has puesto el capacitor de entrada, NO le pongas el parlante y medí el consumo en reposo, que debe andar por los 40 mA. Si te mucho mas que eso, andá y revisá el circuito que has armado por que hay algun error.
2-Si lo anterior anda bien, conectale el MP3. La señal de los MP3 es relativamente alta, así que primero bajale el volumen al mínimo y probá otra vez SIN PARLANTE, mientras monitoreas el consumo. Probá de subri el volumen y ver que pasa.
3- Si el consumo se mantiene normal, todo OK. Conectá el parlante y probá con el MP3 desde volumen 0 subiendo muy de a poquito. Si se escucha bien, ya está listo.

Si se vá todo al diablo con el consumo puede ser por que el amplificador oscile o porque el parlante tiene muy baja impedancia o....

Probá lo que te digo y contá...

Saludos!


----------



## peduolo (Nov 27, 2008)

lo he estado probando ahora y debe ser que lo tengo mal montado o que algun componente esta tostado por que me da incluso desconcetado de todo una intensidad descomunal para este circuito, mi unica duda es el condensador que esta en la entrada de la señal debe ser electrolitico o ceramico, por que no me queda claro en algunos sitios me ponen unos y en otros otros entonces ando un poco perdido y muchas gracias por contestarme


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2008)

peduolo dijo:
			
		

> lo he estado probando ahora y debe ser que lo tengo mal montado o que algun componente esta tostado por que me da incluso desconcetado de todo una intensidad descomunal para este circuito



OK. Revisá el circuito completo, comparalo con la hoja de datos y verificá donde hay o no hay un error. Eso es lo primero. Lo otro viene después. Si está todo bien armado, vas a tener que buscar algun taller de electronica donde tenga un osciloscopio y asegurarte de que no exista oscilacion a la la salida del amplificador (sin carga conectada), por que si es eso, vamos a tener que hacer algunos ajustes antes de seguir. Si está palmado algun componente, cambialo, pero revisá el montaje del esquema antes de alimentarlo.



			
				peduolo dijo:
			
		

> mi unica duda es el condensador que esta en la entrada de la señal debe ser electrolitico o ceramico, por que no me queda claro en algunos sitios me ponen unos y en otros otros entonces ando un poco perdido y muchas gracias por contestarme



Ese condensador normalmente es electrolítico, por que los cerámicos no llegan a ese valor de capacidad, de 1 a 2.2 uF. Según algunos "audiófilos" es mejor usar ahí un capacitor de poliester, así que si queres ser un poco mas sofisticado, podes poner de ese tipo (que no es electrolítico). En mis pruebas, nunca escuché diferencia en el sonido con uno o con otro, pero hay algunos análisis técnicos que muestran por que es mejor, aunque no mucho. Usá el cualquiera de los dos, pero los de poliester son mas costosos.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola Peduolo.
Como no lo aclaraste, ¿Estás usando un disipador?
Segundo, pero no menos importante: ¿Le pusiste esos dos diodos de protección que lleva (1N4001)? No son imprescindibles, pero si los pusiste al revés, estamos en problemas.
Otro problema grande puede venir de haberte equivocado con una de las dos resistencias de 100K que forman el divisor de voltaje de la entrada.
Última posibilidad simple: ¿Qué voltaje estás usando para alimentarlo?

Comprobación de los primeros tres puntos: 
Si hay o no disipador... no te lo explico.
Los diodos: Desconectá el circuito de la alimentación y de todo lo que tenga conectado, descargá los condensadores electrolíticos con una resistencia de poco valor (unos 100 Ohms o menos) entre sus bornes y poné tu tester (polímetro o multímetro creo que le dicen allá) en comprobador de diodos. Punta negativa en la salida del TDA y positiva en la vía positiva de la alimentación. No tendría que haber ninguna medición. Si invertís las puntas, debería aparecer un número, alrededor de 600. 
Con la rama negativa, punta negativa del tester al riel negativo, positiva a la salida del TDA. No tendrías que tener continuidad. Puntas al revés, un 600 (o algo así) en la pantalla.
Si eso está bien, el divisor de voltaje: Con el circuito conectado a la alimentación, medí qué voltaje hay del nodo donde se unen las dos resistencias y tierra. Tendría que ser V/2.

Saludos y esepro que algo de esto te sirva. (Y no te olvides de contestar con cuántos volts lo estás alimentando)


----------



## peduolo (Nov 28, 2008)

pues lo alimento a 14 voltios en una fuente simple pero nada ahora estoi volviendo ha hacer la placa de circuito impreso haber si la termino durante la mañana y te cuento pero creo que hay algo mal montado..nose lo estoy repietiendo por pura desesperacion pero bueno, los diodos estan bien colocados y todo pero nose a lo largo de la mañana te contare  mas cosas...muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola, ¿cómo estás?
No me contás nada del disipador. Supongo que tenés el TDA montado en uno.
Los 14V (+-7 en tu caso) te dejan MUY en el límite de la alimentación mínima de +-6V. Fijate si podés probar el mismo circuito con un voltaje más alto para ver si funciona bien.
Tampoco decís mucho de la fuente, pero supongo que está bien hecha, y supongo que el TDA funciona (no está quemado). Si no estás seguro de alguna de esas dos cosas, revisalas.
Podés sacar la resistencia de 1 Ohm de la salida (es un filtro) para probarlo y descartarla como fuente del problema.
Otra duda que s eme plantea, ¿De cuánta corriente estamos hablando?

Saludos


----------



## peduolo (Nov 28, 2008)

si el disipador si esta puesto pero el tda no se calienta simplemente se descnecta..por lo visto tiene un circuito de preteccion o algo..el caso lo alimento cn +14 y a masa..la fuente es una fuente regulable a distintos voltages, y que da como maximo una intensidad de 2.5 amperios, y si necesita mas amperios empieza a bajar el voltage, y cuando conecto mi circuito en un inicio funciona pero a al pasar un segundo o asi empieza a bajar el voltage y a subir los amperios que chupa(todo esto me lo pone en la pantalla que viene con la fuente)...he conectado la salida a un osciloscopio y he memorizado esta señal comparandola despues con la de un generador de ondas que habia conectado en la entrada y efectivamente al principio amplificadora la señal pero nada casi inmediatamente empieza a bajar asta convertirse en una linea recta y claro sigo diciendo que a no ser que haya algun problema(como es obio que lo ay) no deberia gastar 2.5 amperios, incluso con la entrada desconectada..

saludoss y gracias por contestar y ayudarme


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2008)

De nada, Palomo.

Con respecto a tu circuito, 2,5A es mucha corriente...
Veamos: Una de las leyes de la termodinámica dice que la energía no se genera ni desaparece, simplemente se transformadorrma.
En tu caso tenés 14V y 2,5A. Eso son 35W que en algún lado están transformadorrmándose. Si no es en sonido, tiene que ser en calor, mucho calor.
Buscá un componente que esté muy caliente, si no lo encontrás, revisá la fuente: está funcionando mal.

Saludos


----------



## peduolo (Nov 28, 2008)

creo que me explique mal. en un unicio empieza en 0,14 amperios a 14 voltios pero en cuestion de un segundo, la fuente se autorregula para dar 2.5 amperios que es lo que le pide el ciercuito, y como la fuente no se si solo da dos o dos con cinco no me acuerdo automaticamente baja el voltage a 2.8 voltios, esto es otros circuitos de tipo logico solo me pasa cuando hay algun corto pero lo he mirado con mi polimetro y me dice que no lo hay...espero haberme explicado mejor...lo siento


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2008)

No hay por qué disculparse, está todo bien.

Revisá los condensadores de filtro, que estén bien conectados.
Si lo están: ¿Podés desoldar el TDA? O por lo menos desconectarlo del resto del circuito. 
Si lo podés hacer, alimentalo por las patas 5 y 3, cortocircuitá las dos entradas (pines 1 y 2), ponele de 20 a 30V entre los pines de alimentación y fijate qué pasa. Si sigue el problema del consumo, es el TDA que no anda. Si no pasa nada, medí la salida. Debería ser 0V (o un poquito de continua, pero nada más). Si no es así, otra vez es el TDA.
Si no pasa esas pruebas, el integrado es el malo de la película. 
Si las pasa, o bien hay un error en el circuito, o bien lo estás alimentando con un voltaje demasiado bajo (o la fuente tiene un problema, que por lo que decís, no es probable). 

Saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 1, 2009)

amigos les cuento que me mande una embarrada, hice este circuito tda2030a con fuente simple aunque como comentario nunca me dio18 w, lo puntual es que me funciono, y todo bien hasta que yo muy tonto se me ocurre simepre estar probando leseras y pesque el in4001 señalado en la imagen y lo inverti de polaridad, para que diran todos, simplemente porque tengo 2 in4001 que se les borro la polaridad y yo pensaba poner uno de esos en reeplazo del que ya tenia puesto, como esos ibana quedar fijos ahi no me preocuparia mas de buscarle polaridad, y cuando lo puse al reves no dejo de zonar, se habra quemado el ci?? no tiene porteccin de corto o algo asi? o se habra quemado otro componente, por  favor ayudenme que estoy de muerte, otra cosa, habra otro tda que se conecte igual, cosa que si llego a tener que cambiar el ci me servira la misma placa que ya tenia funcionando OK, porque aca en Chile busque en casaroyal que es lo mas grande de electronica y no lo tiene, pero tienen otros similares, otro detalle lo alimente con 12v 12A, sera que el falto mas voltaje para que de mas potencia??


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 1, 2009)

Lo del diodo no se responderte qué pasó al ponerlo invertido, pero la potencia esta claro, en el datasheet dice que como mucho lo alimentes con 22V, y si le das 12 para "comer", te entregará menos potencia, aunque esos TDA, cuanto mas les exijas mas distorsion armonica produciran.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

Te mandaste un lindo moco al dar vuelta el diodito ese...
Sabrás que pusiste en corto la salida (¡la mandaste a tierra!). Es casi seguro que cocinaste el TDA.
Y lo peor es que esos diodos podías no ponerlos, son una protección contra corrientes que pudieran volver hacia el integrado...

Creo que los TDA2003 y 5, junto con los 2030, 40 y 50 tienen todos el mismo patillaje, pero con distintas potencias. No estoy seguro, así que revisá los datasheets.

Saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 1, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Te mandaste un lindo moco al dar vuelta el diodito ese...
> Sabrás que pusiste en corto la salida (¡la mandaste a tierra!). Es casi seguro que cocinaste el TDA.
> Y lo peor es que esos diodos podías no ponerlos, son una protección contra corrientes que pudieran volver hacia el integrado...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias amigo Cacho, ya se que tengo que puro comprar un C.I. nuevo, muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

De nada Laweb...

Después de revisar los datasheets comentá si son compatibles o no por favor, así también me saco la duda.

Saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 3, 2009)

Ya amigos por fin, compre otro integrado, en todo cas el que tenia estaba medio defectuoso parece, ademas lo alimentaba con 12 volt, este nuevo suena mejor y lahora lo alimento con un cargador de notebokk 18v 4 A y suena de muerte, ahora me preparo para hacer un tda2050 y dice que es casi el doble de potencia del 2030, como va a sonar, cuando termine les cuento, gracias amigo Cacho y a todos los que me prestaron su atncion y ayuda, saludos


----------



## luis031195 (Ene 8, 2010)

buenos a la ingen ingenieros 

arme mi amplificador TDA2030 pero por una salida no tengo sonido solo un zumbido, la otra suena muy bien, ya cambie el integrado de ese lado, que puede ser ?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro Luis.



luis031195 dijo:


> ...que puede ser ?


Para empezar, un tema puesto en la sección incorrecta. Ya lo moví a Reparaciones.

Por lo demás, sin el esquemático ni una foto de cómo está hecho, es difícil adivinar de dónde pueda venir el problema.
Sólo me atrevo a decirte que no es cuestión del TDA, porque está cambiado.

Slaudos


----------



## luis031195 (Ene 8, 2010)

Bueno
mi amplificador es de 30W


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

buenas, yo creo que sería mas fácil si ponés por lo menos el esquemático, o alguna foto... como sabés que es el integrado o otra cosa? porque talvez cambiaste el IC y era otra cosa...

colga alguna imagen... saludos


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro , soy muy nuevo en esto de la electronica , fabriqué el amplificador de 30w- 8 ohmios , pero ahora tengo un problema y no se que hacer , cuando conecto mis parlantes suena como el zumbido de una abeja y se recalientan los transistores hasta el punto de echar humo , no se que hacer , cambio los tda2030a o cómo hago para saber que componentes de mi amplificador se me dañaron , de antemano muchas gracias...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola Cesar;

Te aconsejo que te des una vuelta por https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/ y que tu mismo compares el esquema y tu sircuito montado con lo que encontraras en este tema.
Analiza con detalle, porque ayudarte on line es complicado.
Primero investíga y luego vamos viendo cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 29, 2010)

Si los voltajes son correctos dentro del funcionamiento de los TDAs y que estos no sean truchos, lo mas seguro es que te equivocaste en algo de la alimentacion y los TDAs ya fueron (quemados). Coloca un foco enseriado con el primario del transformador, si el filamento se pone naranja es por que tienes problemas de un cortocircuito ( Los tdas presentan un voltaje en pin 4). Trata de probarlo con el foco, asi tendras unos segundo para cortar la corriente.


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Jul 29, 2010)

hola electronec, zopilote;

muchas gracias, 
otra preguntita..
si logro recuperar el amplificador ..
lo puedo utilizar como amplificador para bajos con un subwoofer...
gracias y pronto loes estare comentando lo sucedido con el ampli...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 29, 2010)

Si.
Pero con su crossover correspondiente para tal frecuencia.

Saludos y esperamos tus mejoras.


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Jul 29, 2010)

ammmm,

gracias,
una pregunta y perdonen la molestia...
es necesario utilizar parlantes de 8 ohmios para cada salida, o puedo conectar 2 parlantes supertone de 8 ohmios en paralelo por cada salida
los parlantes son:
-supertone
-8 ohmios
-50 w 
muchas gracias


----------



## Electronec (Jul 29, 2010)

Sin problemas,
De esta forma tendras 4Ω. Respeta bién la polaridad de los parlantes.

Saludos.


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola gente:

Por aca yo otra vez...

Con respecto a el ampli... ya reemplace los tda 2030.. pero ahora hay un problema.... 

Lo que pasa es que el tda del lado izquierdo se calienta mas que el derecho... y cuando lo coloco a funcionar a todo lo que da  se calienta y el parlante que tengo conectado en esa salida empieza a hacer un sonido como el de un rayo... empieza a salir y a dentrar el cono del parlante y suena feo...

En verdad no se porque pasa eso... cambio el transistor... o que le pasa...

De antemano muchas gracias
Saludos::::


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2010)

Si tiene su correspondiente disipador, solo cambia por uno mas grande, por que los ICs se protegen contra sobretemperatura y la salida es cortada(sonido entrecortado).Lo otro podria ser que lo probaste sin dispador y sufrio algo de fatiga termica (se hecho a perder), a no ser que en ese canal su parlante este dando problemas. trata midiendo si tiene voltaje continua en la salida (pin4).


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Sep 20, 2010)

Hola amigo Zopilote.... mil gracias... le puse un ventilador de aqui de mi casa y listo... dejo de funcionar..

Pero ahora hay otro problema..

Este ampli trabaja con una carga de 8 ohmios y lo estoy trabajando a con parlantes de 4 ohmios...(se calienta mas)...

Y el cooler que le tengo no es suficiente para enfriarlos....

que hago.. le coloco uno mas grande, le coloco dos.... o que me recomiendan..

De antemano muchas gracias

Saludos........

perdon.. cuando le coloque el ventilador funciono perfectamente


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Sep 22, 2010)

porque razon sale corriente continua en las salidas de mi ampli....

ya no suena.. si no que el cono del parlante sale y se queda ahi...

por que razon pasa eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2010)

cesar augusto ibarra dijo:


> porque razon sale corriente continua en las salidas de mi ampli....
> 
> ya no suena.. si no que el cono del parlante sale y se queda ahi...
> 
> por que razon pasa eso



Se te quemó el integrado.


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Sep 22, 2010)

porque razon se me puede quemar...

o que circuito puedo hacer para protejerlos..

porque ya se me an quemado un par......

algo para protejerlos para que me duren mas

de antemano muchas gracias

Saludos.....


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

Si ya se te han quemado varios debes tener un problema en el circuito, la fuente está entregando mas de lo que soporta el TDA o los integrados que estas comprando son piratas. De por si la serie TDA tiene incorporado un circuito de proteccion...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si ya se te han quemado varios debes tener un problema en el circuito, la fuente está entregando mas de lo que soporta el TDA o los integrados que estas comprando son piratas. De por si la serie TDA tiene incorporado un circuito de proteccion...


! Nada que agregar ¡



cesar augusto ibarra dijo:


> porque razon se me puede quemar........



¿ Que esquema estas armando ?


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Sep 23, 2010)

el ampli que estoy armando es este:

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf

o este enlace por si ese no les abre

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/d_ampbarato.php

aqui esta el archivo PDF del ampli que arme...

trabaja a 12 voltios...

de antemano muchas gracias...

Saludos...


----------



## Electronec (Sep 23, 2010)

¿Como has alimentado el ampli?

Comentas que a 12V pero ¿simétricos?

Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 24, 2010)

@cesar-augusto-ibarra que tal, te cuento que yo arme ese ampli y la verdad es que quede muy  conforme con su potencia, nose que le pasara al tuyo pero eso si ami se  me tocaron 2 veces la salida del parlante y enceguida empieza a salir  olor a cilicio jajaja. igual lo cambie y listo. pero con parlantes de 8  Ohms va lo mas bien eso quedate tranquilo que anda con 4 6 y 8 Ohms. aca  abajo te dejo un par de fotos y videos.[/URL]


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2010)

cesar augusto ibarra dijo:


> ...........trabaja a 12 voltios.....



¿ Esquema de tu fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Nada que agregar ¡


 Si falto algo, si la impedancia de los altavoces esta por debajo de los 4ohms o por encima del vatiaje que soporta el ampli, adios TDA


----------



## leop4 (Sep 24, 2010)

la placa ya biene con un puente de diodos que dobla la tension, osea le das 12v alterna y una ves rectificados tenes 15+15 en el amplificador. lo que no me acuerdo es el sistema a utilizar. pero se que este circuito permite reemplazar la fuente  simétrica que requiere  transformador con TAP central, usando un transformador  común.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php


----------



## edgar carreras (Sep 27, 2010)

hola, soy un experto en amplificadores es mi pasion y lo que puedo aportarte es que tienes que tener paciencia, primero hazte de la placa con diseño como te muestra en la figura, en placa universal te va a resultar dificil un buen funcionamiento, estos tda 2030 entregan buena portencia, y son muy fieles una vez que tengas armado la placa con los componentes en su lugar, te deberia funcionar muy bien, y tambien chequea tu fuente y trata de entregarle los 18vol porque asi trabajaran mejor.


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Oct 22, 2010)

hola leop4

gracias por tu informacion:: y el ampli esta bueno:::

te hago una pregunta,.         con que metodo sacaste el circuito impreso???

es que voy a empezar a armar otro ampli de 200w a 8 ohmios 
es este miralo:
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp200w.php

y pues necesito que ese circuito quede impecable..

de antemano muchas gacias..

Saludos:::


----------



## SrJenkins (Nov 17, 2011)

hola  escribo para contarles mi problema con este integrado , al grano: 

me decidi por armar este amplificador por los siguientes motivos:
-costo
-cantidad de componentes
-gran cantidad de personas les ha resultado y dan testimonio de que es muy bueno

entonces pensé , si ya arme un ampli con TDA2004 , y me costo mucho hacer lo del planchado con las pistas , ¿porque no lo armo en una placa preperforada?

y me decidi a comprar la placa preperforada , es pequeñita , del porte del disipador  ( es uno de un pentium II , como de 7x5 cm )
comenze a hacer puentes , colocar resistencias , condensadores , luego el potenciometro , el IC y el disipador ... y a probar que tal va!

al encenderlo , funcionaba perfectamente , alimentado con una fuente de 12V , 1.25A ( de notebook viejo, + y gnd ) , hasta ahi todo bien
pero el volumen es muy bajo! , estoy moviendo un parlante de 5.25 " / 30w rms / 6Ω y comparandolo con el tda2004 , el 2004 "duplica" el volumen del 2030   

entonces comenzé a leer mas el datasheet del tda2030 , y encontre que dos resistencias controlan la ganancia ... asi que fui a la tienda de electronica y pedi variadas resistencias ...
fui probando una por una , algunas subian y otras bajaban el volumen , pero no en una gran cantidad como para igualar el volumen del TDA2004...
entonces me decidi a alimentarlo con la fuente del notebook de ahora ( 19v , 3.15A ) y lo unico que aumentó fue la presion de los bajos , y el calor en el disipador ( que por cierto , esta calentando muy poco , con el trafo de 12v no calienta NADA  , y con el de 19v , calienta como 30° 

luego de esto , me decidi a corroborar si habian cortos en las pistas , pero nada... 
por precaucion , removí luego de revisar , todas las pistas de la placa que estan sin uso , quedando asi solo soldaduras visibles , y una pista larga de GND

por cierto , obviamente estoy utilizando la configuracion de alimentacion simple , ( + y gnd ) .
los diodos que utilizé son los 1N5408 , esto afectará en mi problema? ya que en el circuito del fabricante , salen los 1N4001... 

espero que alguien pueda ayudarme a solucionar este problema , ya que no aguanto la espera a que el 2.1 para mi habitacion quede perfectamente terminado...

P.D. : deditos magicos , cuando toco entre la resistencia de 4.7K , el pin 1 y el pin 3 , aumentan los agudos , y el volumen tambien :s


----------



## electronicoaficionado (Nov 17, 2011)

Si tienes ese problema deberias subirle la ganancia al amplificador, prueba subir el valor de la resistencia que determina la ganancia del amplificador a un valor mas elevado para obtener un mayor volumen pero no demasiado o sino el amplificador podria a comenzar a distorcionar. Saludos


----------



## SrJenkins (Nov 17, 2011)

eso ya lo hice , lo indique en el primer post amigo , pero el volumen seguia siendo bajo :/


----------



## electronicoaficionado (Nov 17, 2011)

Pero es extraño porque yo he armado muchas placas con el TDA2030 y todas me han salido perfectas, seria mejor si pudieras subir algunas fotos o tambien con un potenciometro de al menos 500K ir variando la ganancia. Otra cosa es que el TDA2004 es un amplificador de clase B y el TDA2030 es un amplificador de clase AB osea que el TDA2004 te va a tirar un poco mas de potencia que el 2030 porque es aproximadamente un 15% mas eficiente. Saludos


----------



## SrJenkins (Nov 18, 2011)

crei que era problema del integrado , asi que lo cambié , pero sigue igual :s , el volumen es el mismo , y ocurre lo mismo que coloque en el PD del primer post...

ahora , cuando quito la R1 de 150k , el volumen aumenta a como deberia "ser" , pero luego se activan las protecciones y no suena...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 19, 2011)

amigo primero que nada dime si lo estas alimentando con una fuente simetrica de +/- 15 voltios deverias poner fotos e indicar con exactitud el tipo de voltaje que usas recuerda que ese integrado es operacional trabaja con voltaje positivo  negativo y gnd y el tda 2004 se queda chico en cuestion de poder saludos


----------



## moises95 (Jul 26, 2012)

No he encontrado otro tema para poner el problema, lo pongo aquí que el tema es "problema con amplificador tda2030"

Distorsion en TDA2030
He armado el tda2030 con fuente simple +V y GND. Esta alimentado con una fuente de 12v que da 2A y los diodos en vez de ser 1N4001 Es el 1N4007 tambien un rectificador de silicio a 1A.

El condensador de 2000uF y de 2uF creo que no existen, me los han dado de 2200uF y 2,2uF, ademas nunca he visto condensadores de 2000uF... solo 2200uF.


Lo conecto a una entrada de un reproductor de CD, no creo que sea muy potente la entrada, no es moderno.

El problemas es:
Al encenderlo con un 10-20% de volumen suena perfecto, pero si llego al 50% de volumen suena muy distorcionado y como con un ruido, si le pongo mas volumen muchisimo peor.

He usado este esquema:



No es del datasheet, pero el circuito es el mismo, los componentes los mismos.

¿Que le puede pasar al amplificador?


----------



## zopilote (Jul 26, 2012)

El diagrama esta bien, solo tienes que baja el factor de realimentacion, ahora esta en  31  (150/4.7), colocalo en unos 20 a 22 con solo bajar el valor del 150K. lo otro que puedes hacer es colocar una resistencia limitadora entre el potenciometro y el condensador, de entre 6K8 a 22K y ya lo tendras controlado la ganancia del amplificador.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 27, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> El diagrama esta bien, solo tienes que baja el factor de realimentacion, ahora esta en  31  (150/4.7), colocalo en unos 20 a 22 con solo bajar el valor del 150K. lo otro que puedes hacer es colocar una resistencia limitadora entre el potenciometro y el condensador, de entre 6K8 a 22K y ya lo tendras controlado la ganancia del amplificador.



Probaré con la resistencia en la entrada haber si funciona bien, pero parece que sonará flojo, porque antes de llegar a la distorsión no sonaba mucho, sonaba como si fuesen unos 3W o menos. 

Probare y diré como fue con la resistencia entre el pote y el condensador.


----------



## crimson (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola Moisés, con 12V vas a andar en los 3W, fijate que en este artículo se explica lo de la potencia y la tensión, al 2030 lo alimenté con 24V y anda bien:

AMP 25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A

Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Jul 28, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Moisés, con 12V vas a andar en los 3W, fijate que en este artículo se explica lo de la potencia y la tensión, al 2030 lo alimenté con 24V y anda bien:
> 
> http://www.clubse.com.ar/news/news11/notas/nota01.htm
> 
> Saludos C



Ahora con 19V y la resistencia de 10k a la entrada me funciona fuerte y bien, pero lo que veo muy raro es que no se calienta el tda2030, esta frio el disipador, ¿Disipa poco calor este integrado? He leido hace tiempo que los clase AB disipan mucho calor, o eran los clase "A"  o "B".


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 28, 2012)

Es que al alimentarlo con ese nivel de tension mas alto queda en un punto de trabajo mas estable porque 12v es muy poca tension para ese amplificador.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 30, 2012)

Le pasa algo muy raro al amplificador, he puesto el tester en serie con el +v para medir la intensidad que entra al TDA2030, con el potenciometro al 0 me da 0,03A (30mA) pero si subo el potenciometro al máximo la intensidad varía entre 0,07A y 0,15A, Si bosteo los graves, llega hasta 0,20A-0,25A.

¿Es normal que consuma tan poca cantidad?  La otra cosa rara es que el disipador esta totalmente frío, aunque bosteé los graves, no se calienta nada.

Funionar funciona perfectamente, suena bien, pero me parece muy raro que un amplificador de clase AB consuma tan poco y no se caliente nada.


----------



## SrJenkins (Ago 3, 2012)

Colocale un preamplificador a la entrada y veras como se calienta, y mejora el sonido. Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 3, 2012)

SrJenkins dijo:


> Colocale un preamplificador a la entrada y veras como se calienta, y mejora el sonido. Saludos



¿Un preamplificador? Si he tenido que poner una resistencia en la entrada porque distorciona, la entrada tiene suficiente potencia como para que el amplificador funcione y no se calienta...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 11, 2012)

Tengo un problema con el TDA2030, he conectado el ground del potenciometro a la alimentación positiva, y encima había puesto la alimentacion positiva en el ground del tda2030... La fuente se protegía y despues de arreglar todo los cables, el amplificador suena bien pero tiene um zumbido agudo muy molesto que antes no tenía. Si conecto a la salida del potenciometro otro amplificador, tambien se olle el zumbido, hasta sin entrada suena en los 2 amplificadores el zumbido, creo que el tda2030 saca zumbidos por la entrada de audio.

¿Que se ha podido estropear?


----------



## moises95 (Ago 14, 2012)

Ya no se que mas hacer, he estado mirando la placa y no encuentro componentes estropeados. He cambiado el condensador de 2200uF que no estaba roto, porque continua no sacaba y el zumbido sigue.

He cambiado el condensador de 2,2uF y el de 1uF de entrada de audio.


Al final se ha estropeado mas, ahora la entrada de audio la tengo que conectar a la alimentacion despues de pasar por la resistencia de 100k... y encima suena solo los grabes... 



Antes cuando tenía el zumbido distorcionaba muchisimo con los graves, cosa que antes no me pasaba, ese es otro problema que ha aparecido junto al zumbido.

He probado a cambiar el tda2030 por uno nuevo y el zumbio seguía, lo de los graves no lo he probado, pero estoy seguro que el problema esta en la placa, hay algo que esté estropeado y no lo he visto algo que no esta bien soldado...


Al final lo que voy a hacer es armalo todo de nuevo, desoldaré todo y de pasó compruebo bien los diodos y las resistencias. Los condensadores los pondré nuevos por si estan estropeados ya que no tengo capacimetro para medirlos...

Por lo pronto, el de 2200uF, 2,2uF (2uf) y el de 1uF estan bien. los diodos uno me daba aproximado 1900 y otro aproximado 700 . Son iguales y cambia bastante el valor...


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 14, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Ya no se que mas hacer, he estado mirando la placa y no encuentro componentes estropeados. He cambiado el condensador de 2200uF que no estaba roto, porque continua no sacaba y el zumbido sigue.
> 
> He cambiado el condensador de 2,2uF y el de 1uF de entrada de audio.
> 
> ...



por que no haces esta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2012)

He armado de nuevo todo el circuito, con componentes totalmente nuevos, sin usar. El circuito ahora esta bien y las conexiones tambien.

Ahora el problema es que parece que el TDA2030 se pone en protección.

Enciendo el amplificador y durante 1 segundo suena perfectamente la música, despues del segundo se apaga y queda todo en un pequeño pitido agudo.

Desenchufo y espero que se descargue, vuelvo a enchufar y suena de nuevo hasta que se apaga y queda el pitido agudo

Lo estoy alimentando con +18V y GND de 5A. El volumen esta a 25%

¿Que le puede pasar al amplificador?

El tda2030 que he puesto es el que use para hacer la prueba en la placa antigua, alamejor se ha roto.

Y en la placa nueva que estoy usando ahora, había puesto la alimentación al reves y ha reventado un tda2030  , hay dos diodos que uno de ellos tiene el anodo al +V y otro al GROUND, creo que he roto los diodos al conectar al reves la alimentacion, lo demas son resistencias y condensadores que no se han inchado ni se han quemado.

¿Serán los diodos los que hacen que el amplificador active la proteccion?

Algo ocurre que solo dura funcionando 1 segundo.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 18, 2012)

Mas problemas, he estado revisando el circuito y todo bien... los diodos los he puesto nuevo, y sigue igual...

Al final funciona ¿que he ehcho? quitar la resistencia de 150k que va desde +V a la entrada de audio.

Ahora funcioona, pero los graves ditorcionan muchisimo, lo agudos suenan bien, ahora voy a comprobar con un pc en vez del mp3 por si es el mp3 el que distorciona tanto los graves, pero no me parece normal que haya que quitar un componente del circuito original para que funcione...

Creo que el TDA2030 le ocurre algo, pero bueno, yo solo se que la primera vez que lo arme, antes de liarla con las poralidades funciona perfectisimo muy Hi-Fi. 

Seguire armando otra placa ya que quiero montar un 5.1... Volvere a comprar componentes nuevos y armare la nueva placa, yo creo que ya me sonara bien y sin tener que quitar componentes... aunque voy  probar otra fuente de adido para descartar que el mp3 este estropeado y distorcione los graves...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 19, 2012)

¿Nadie puede ayudarme o no sabe? 

Creo que estoy estropeandolos por sobre tension, nose, por 2 voltios mas tampoco creo que pase nada... la fuente da 20v a 5A, el tda aguanta +18v .

He seguido probando, he visto que al enchufar suena muy flojo y poco a poco va subiendo el volumen y desapareciendo distorcion, entonces he medido tension en estos puntos:




La fuente 20v, donde los diodos va subiendo hasta cojer 4v y en las resistencias va subiendo hasta cojer 3v.  

No se si es normal que haga eso... 

Hasta que no lleve un poco encendido distorciona todo y suena flojo, poco a poco se va poniendo ams fuenter y desapareciendo distorcion quedando solo la de los graves

¿Que puede ser?


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola moisés, qué tensiones raras, en la salida debe haber la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, en este caso, 10V, y lo mismo en las entradas. ¿Mediste la pata de entrada? Si no hay ahí Vcc/2 a la salida va a haber cualquier cosa.
Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Ago 19, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola moisés, qué tensiones raras, en la salida debe haber la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, en este caso, 10V, y lo mismo en las entradas. ¿Mediste la pata de entrada? Si no hay ahí Vcc/2 a la salida va a haber cualquier cosa.
> Saludos C




Voy a poner la resistencia de 100k que señalo en este circuito y voy a medir de nuevo (en entrada y en salida), pero al ponerla no suena nada.

Con la de 100k puesta: 

Tension en la entrada antes del condensador 1,5V que caen rapidamente a 0,3V al poner la punta de prueba del tester.

Tension en la salida despues del condensador 2200uF  15-16V, sube y baja rapidamente todo el tiempo. 

La tension en la salida antes del condensador de 2200uF es la misma 15-16V, y tambien sube y baja rapidamente.

En la patilla 1 (entrada) del TDA2030 me da 7,5V



En la entrada hay tension, pero lo muy raro es que en la salida el condensador de 2200uF deje pasar continua... y es nuevo de hace unos dias, ni esta inchado ni nada.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 19, 2012)

Puede estar el problema en los diodos de proteccion, estos deben medir lo mismo o muy parecido con el multimetro pues el amplificador puede entregar en reposo antes del condensador de desacople dc una VCC/2 pero los diodos alteran esta condicion al medir diferente y en el punto donde indicas 0,3v que es en el cursor del potenciometro no deberia haber dc pues el condensador de la entrada deberia de bloquearla.


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2012)

Tal vez haya una bruta oscilación de baja frecuencia, por eso el capacitor de salida se carga y descarga, ¿estás usando parlante a la salida o alguna resistencia de carga?. Una vez me pasó algo parecido y lo solucioné poniendo entre pata 5 y masa un capacitor más grande, tipo 1000uF y no colocando la tensión directa, sino por medio de una resistencia de 2,2 ohm, para desacoplar. Este sistema viene de fábrica en los transceptores Yaesu, se ve que tuvieron un problema similar.
Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Ago 19, 2012)

Los diodos estan bien, fuera de a placa dan casi iguaes, dentro igual. 



crimson dijo:


> Tal vez haya una bruta oscilación de baja frecuencia, por eso el capacitor de salida se carga y descarga, ¿estás usando parlante a la salida o alguna resistencia de carga?. Una vez me pasó algo parecido y lo solucioné poniendo entre pata 5 y masa un capacitor más grande, tipo 1000uF y no colocando la tensión directa, sino por medio de una resistencia de 2,2 ohm, para desacoplar. Este sistema viene de fábrica en los transceptores Yaesu, se ve que tuvieron un problema similar.
> Saludos C



Sin parlante a la salida ni resistencia de carga.

He probado como me has dicho a la pata 5 pero sigue igual, dando las mismas tensiones en todos lados.

La cosa es que al principio cuando lo arme con otro tda2030 funcionaba con ese mismo esquema perfectisimo, sonaba hi-fi sin distorcion ni nada, despues la lie con las poralidades y desde eso ya empezaron los problemas, entonces decidi amarar una placa nueva con componentes nuevos, ecepto el tda2030 que lo use para descartar en la placa anterior que estubiese estropeado, es decir, el tda2030 es el unico ya usado, que alamejor es el que esta dando problemas, pero claro... a saber si es algo de la placa que se ha estropeado y al mismo tiempo me estropea el tda2030

bueno, con lo que me dijistes no cambia nada, ¿que podra ser entonces?


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2012)

Sólo queda cambiar el 2030, lamentablemente los integrados de hoy en día los mirás fijo y ya se estropean. Saludos C


----------



## zopilote (Ago 19, 2012)

Si colocaste polaridad invertida, es muy por seguro que se hecho a perder el integrado, no importa si fue por un instante.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 20, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Si colocaste polaridad invertida, es muy por seguro que se hecho a perder el integrado, no importa si fue por un instante.



eso fue con otro integrado, que al hacer eso ya dio problemas, despues con ese antiguo integrado la puse invertida de nuevo y revento saliendo disparado un trozo... despues con todo bien conectado puse un integrado nuevo y tampoco me funcionaba bien, hice una placa con conponentes nuevos y puse el segundo integrado que en la anterior placa no me funcionaba bien.


Pero comprare un 2030 nuevo haber...


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola que tal, pues tengo este pequeño detalle haber si alguien me puede ayudar y paso explicarme que paso, la cosa es que arme un amplificador estereo con el tda2030, arme la aplicacion tipica de la hoja de datos, en su entrada (patita 1) conectan un capacitor polarizado de 1uF, que segun yo es pasa desacoplar la DC de la señal de entrada.

La cosa es que cuando conecto el amplificador suena muy bonito durante 20 segundos, al cabo de eso empieza hacer brum brum brum y al final solo hace buuuuuu y nada de musica, por descuido toque las patitas del capacitor y vuelve a sonar bien durante otros 20 segundos y lo mismo, igual pasa si toco la patita 1 con el multimetro, suena bien otros ratito y de nuevo.

Yo use un capacitor de 1uF a 50V, y por estos foros lei una ves que estos capacitores tienden a fallar pero no me acuerdo como o porque

¿Que puede ser el problema?

Gracias

El circuito es parecido a este

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-tda2030-ruido-capacitor-72913/

Solo que sin el capacitor de 10uF ni la R de 100K, ni la retro muy rara que le pusieron ahi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2012)

Revisá que no haya una soldadora fria.

Cambiá el capacitor

Medí con el tester en volts DC que no te haya quedado polarizado al revés


----------



## cmontoya (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola 
Pues por la experiencia que yo tuve  al diseñar este amplificador (TDA2030) pues puede decir que funciona de una  y pues la únicas observaciones  que puedo decir son las mismas que DOSMETROS  (revisa la polarización del condensador 4.7uf y también por si las moscas el de  10uf)
Dejo mi diseño y funcional
Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=6007&c=684


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 13, 2012)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> Pues por la experiencia que yo tuve  al diseñar este amplificador (TDA2030) pues puede decir que funciona de una  y pues la únicas observaciones  que puedo decir son las mismas que DOSMETROS  (revisa la polarización del condensador 4.7uf y también por si las moscas el de  10uf)
> Dejo mi diseño y funcional
> Saludos
> ...



La imagen no se nota bien podrías subirlo en una mejor resolución  ,.


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 14, 2012)

Algo pasa con ese cap, ya lo cambie por otro y sigue igual, luego mejor lo quite y puse un puente y funciona bien sin el, ¿lo puedo dejar asi? a su entrada le puse un equalizador que trae a su salida capacitores de 0.47uF, entonces segun veo ya no le hace falta ese cap de 1uf ¿o si? La polarizacion esta bien¡¡¡


----------



## keegaNN (Dic 8, 2012)

Eh moises, que pasó al final con el 2030? solucionado? Espero que sí.


----------



## moises95 (Dic 9, 2012)

keegaNN dijo:


> Eh moises, que pasó al final con el 2030? solucionado? Espero que sí.



No encontraba el problema, tampoco compré otro tda por si había algo que estropeaba el integrado, entonce seguí con otro amplifiador. . Se me fueron los ánimos y está ahí aparcado...


----------



## TIESTO18 (May 31, 2013)

hola  escribo para contarles mi problema con este integrado 
TDA2030 la conexión del parlante de 8 oHm se puede conectar de + a - o al revés también en la siguiente imagen adjunto con círculos rojos  como colocar un parlante (duda) 
esta configuración la voy a usar para un subwoofer , no quisiera malograr al parlante


----------



## moises95 (Jun 1, 2013)

Me volvieron las ganas del tda2030 ya que una vez me funcionó y seguro que lo hago funcionar otra vez, pero el tda2030 vuelve a dar sus problemitas.

Esta vez he usado fuente partida (trafo de derivación central).

Bueno, conecto el ampli y suena un zumbido, nada de audio, no solo eso, el tda se pone ardiendo, la tension de la fuente cae a 2V  (es +18v -18v gnd) Por lo que creo que es un cortocircuito.

Entonces dejé solo conectadas las pata 3 y 5 que son de alimentación. El resultado es que el TDA sigue ardiendo.

Entonces lo desconecté y al encender la fuente, no había mas cortocircuitos y los voltages estaban en 18V. 

Pensando que era el integrado, puse otro nuevo y seguia igual, entonces me puse a revisar todo y dí con uno de los diodos puestos al revés. Lo coloco bien y enchufo, el TDA sigue haciendo lo mismo.

Los diodos los puse nuevo tambien.

Tambien he probado con una fuente distinta, pero sigue igual.

Creo que he vuelto a romper el integrado  Ya que cuando puse el nuevo, había un diodo al revés.Pero no sé si un diodo al revés puede romper el TDA.

Tambien durante la prueba se ha soltado el cable del GND y ha reventado , se ha partido en dos el TDA


----------



## pipa09 (Jun 1, 2013)

basicobasico dijo:
			
		

> imagen?? NO la vemos



La imagen si se ve, y en este caso la señal positiva sale del IC de la izquierda de la imagen, por el cual ingresa la señal.


----------



## robeer (Feb 24, 2016)

*H*ola que tal amigos.

*S*oy nuevo en el foro tengo un problemita con dos amplificadores de audio que arme.

*S*on de 18w con dos tda2030 cada amplificador esta echo para q*UE* consuma 12+12 x500mAh 

*Y*o compre un trafo de 12+12x1A para conectarlos juntos a un transformador solo.
*L*os arme y funcionan perfecto individualmente. ahora al conectarlos en paralelos a los dos amplificadores juntos hacen muchisimo ruido.

*M*i duda es porque? no le encuentro sentido. desde ya muchas gracias el foro esta lleno de informacion util para mi


----------



## zorrux (Feb 24, 2016)

Quizas el transformador no es  realmente de  1 Amperio sino menos


----------



## jorger (Feb 24, 2016)

robeer dijo:


> hola que tal amigos soy nuevo en el foro tengo un problemita con dos amplificadores de audio que arme son de 18w con dos tda2030 cada amplificador esta echo para q consuma 12+12 x500mAh yo compre un trafo de 12+12x1A para conectarlos juntos a un transformador solo . los arme y funcionan perfecto individualmente. ahora al conectarlos en paralelos a los dos amplificadores juntos hacen muchisimo ruido. mi duda es porque? no le encuentro sentido. desde ya muchas gracias el foro esta lleno de informacion util para mi



Cada TDA2030 según el datasheet da una potencia de 14w a 4Ω con una THD del 0.5%.
Esos 14w NO son los que van a consumir. La eficiencia de los amplificadores clase AB ronda el 60%.
Entonces cada amplificador te consumiría 23.3w. Que en total, los dos juntos serían 46.6w. Necesitas un transformador de 50w.
O dos de 12+12 1A, uno por cada amplificador.
Raro sería que con ese transformador que tienes no te sonara mal.
Un saludo.


----------



## robeer (Feb 24, 2016)

*C*ada uno individual conectado al trafo anda bien el problema son los dos juntos usted dice que esa configuracion deberia de consumir 2A?

*D*e echo algo raro tambien pasa porque cuando subo el volumen a volumen alto no hace mas ese ruido molesto. y cuando lo bajo empieza a hacerlo


----------



## jorger (Feb 25, 2016)

robeer dijo:


> cada uno individual conectado al trafo anda bien el problema son los dos juntos usted dice que esa configuracion deberia de consumir 2A?
> 
> de echo algo raro tambien pasa porque cuando subo el volumen a volumen alto no hace mas ese ruido molesto. y cuando lo bajo empieza a hacerlo


Cads uno individual funciona bien, porque pide 0.7w menos que lo que puede dar tu transformador.
Y si, si cada amplificador te va a consumir prácticamente 1A, es obvio que dos consumirán el doble.
Lee esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2016)

robeer dijo:


> ahora al conectarlos en paralelos a los dos amplificadores juntos hacen muchisimo ruido. mi duda es porque?


  
Que es lo que conectás en "paralelo"????
Que ruido hacen? Cuando lo hacen??? Con solo conectarlos o cuando están funcionando?? Si es cuando funcionan con audio, a que volumen los estás poniendo???
Por que no ponés un esquema de lo que has hecho???

Por si no te diste cuenta, no has dado NADA de información coherente y la gente está tratando de adivinar tu problema. O mejorás los datos de tu consulta o lo arreglás vos sin ayuda.


----------



## Bleny (Feb 25, 2016)

Ya le pones algún condensador, en la entrada de voltaje del amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2016)

Se podría ver un esquema o dibujo de que y como conectaste todo.

¿ Datos de la fuente ?


----------



## robeer (Feb 27, 2016)

disculpen la demora aca adjunto las fotos del esquema y va conectado en paralelo ambos positivos a cada positivo del trafo y el tierra al tierra del trafo las dos placas de igual manera



las fotos son a modo de muestra del circuito a uno le falta un cable y en otro los cables de salida se chocan cabe aclarar que no estaban funcionando cuando saque las fotos y se corto un cable, el ruido lo hacen cuando no reproduzco nada con volumen alto andan genial las 2. volumen alto es reproducir con el celular a casi el vol max del celu al vol max saturan un poquito individualmente tambien lo hacen pero en volumen bajo hacen un ruido molesto como un golpe cada 1 seg  o menos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2016)

Para empezar, quitale ya ese capacitor de 100nF que esta s la salida del chip.


----------



## robeer (Feb 27, 2016)

DATOS FUENTE LUXELL 12v+12v 1Amp

y que hago con el capacitor lo puenteo? o lo dejo sin nada? porque sacarlo no entiendo que le afecta?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2016)

?????
Como lo vas a puentear!!!! Vas a poner la salida en cotocircuito!!!! Mira el esquema antes de mandar fruta. Tenes que quitarlo!!
En realidad va el cap con una R en serie, pero para eso mira el datasheet.


----------



## robeer (Feb 27, 2016)

asi anda super bien, no lo puentie, escribi antes de pensar perdon, es sabado y tarde jaja,  ahi subo un video en winrar de una individual mañana subo video de ambas placas en paralelo


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 27, 2016)

Debes cambiar ese transformador, esta muy pequeño para 2 TDA2030


----------



## robeer (Feb 27, 2016)

ahi esta el video lo subi en 2 partes porque el foro no deja subir mas de 4mb por parte asiq lo parti con winrar. pd ese es un apli tirado con el trafo y ademas ahora esta tirando un ventilador de 12v 120ma y suena perfecto aclaro q cuando probe dos amplis juntos no tiraban un ventilador tmb solo los dos amplis con esa fuente


----------



## robeer (Mar 2, 2016)

Chicos mil gracias hoy compre el trafo mas grande y solucion al ruido ahora tengo otro inconveniente.. Con solo conectar un positivo y negativo de las entradas de audio stereo y solo el negativo de la entrada de la segunda placa ya reproducen musica las dos. Osea no existe left y right. Que puede ser. El cable y la ficha de entrada es nuevo y anda bien


----------



## jorger (Mar 2, 2016)

robeer dijo:


> Chicos mil gracias hoy compre el trafo mas grande y solucion al ruido ahora tengo otro inconveniente.. Con solo conectar un positivo y negativo de las entradas de audio stereo y solo el negativo de la entrada de la segunda placa ya reproducen musica las dos. Osea no existe left y right. Que puede ser. El cable y la ficha de entrada es nuevo y anda bien


Muéstranos un esquema/dibujo de eso que comentas que has conectado.
Pd: para la próxima vez que contruyas uno, dos o los amplificadores que sean, antes de usar cualquier transformador pásate por el post que te dejé más arriba. Es un consejo.
Un saludo.


----------

